# North GA river overnight kayak fishing trip



## BBDJR (Sep 23, 2015)

Well my wife and I recently did the Toccoa River float from Deep Hole to Sandy Bottom and camped in the national forest. It was a great trip that I recommend for anyone. Very calm water with a few smaller rapids. Nothing us amateurs couldn't handle in a sit on top kayak and caught a good bit of trout while paddling. If I remember correctly it was about 13 miles and that was about the perfect distance. Covered a lot of ground but was never worn out. 

Anyways I was wondering what are some other overnight trips in North GA that we could do? Preferably one night on a river that isn't too wild. No more than class II-low III rapids without having to portage and would like to catch some fish along the way. If I could squeeze in a bow hunt, even better. I am going to do some research on the internet as well but figured i would ask here since I know there are some die hards among us that have the inside scoop! Thanks and have a good one!


----------



## seeker (Sep 23, 2015)

Sounds like a perfect trip.  Viewers sure would like to see some pictures from the trip.


----------



## Canis latrans (Sep 24, 2015)

Talking Rock Creek might be a good one.  Class II - low class III.  19 miles.  Makes for a long day if you do it without camping.  I've done it a few times in a canoe.  I only know of one place to camp, and that's at the "Talking Rock" part of it - fairly big cliffs on river right.  There is actually a small cave way up in those cliffs.  I've never been to that cave, and I hear it's difficult to reach.  You can rappel down to it from the top, but it may be possible to climb up to it from the bottom.  Camping area is across from those cliffs on river left.

It's a beautiful trip, but the last 4 miles or so are painfully slow, as you come into the re-regulation reservoir just below Carter's dam.


----------



## Canis latrans (Sep 24, 2015)

For reference, here is the gauge for Talking Rock.  It is low now.  As I understand, the minimum for a decent run is 1.5'.

http://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/Gauge2/detail/id/6524/


----------



## SASS249 (Sep 24, 2015)

The Etowah has a couple of possible overnight trips, generally ending up with camping in the Dawson Forest section.  One of the better trips actually.

The lower Chatooga also offers some possibilities.

The problem with most truly north Georgia rivers is that the floatable sections tend to run through private land, offering limited camping possibilites.

Going a little farther south, the section of the Chattahoochee between the Chattahoochee Bend Park and Franklin has possibilites, as well as several sections of the Ocmulgee above Macon.

Canoe Camping is one of my favorite activities.  A couple of us are heading to the Congaree River National Park next weekend for a three day two night trip.  Fall is actually my favorite time for these trips.

The internet provides a lot of information on trips, makes things much easier than in earlier days, but sometines not nearly as exciting.


----------



## BBDJR (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys! I appreciate that. I have found a lot of info on the internet that is helping but I always know its better to hear it from someone with experience. Call it a mentor if you will! Have a good weekend!


----------



## Canis latrans (Sep 25, 2015)

Regarding what SASS249 mentioned about the lower Chattooga, make sure you only consider Section II.

Don't even think about paddling a canoe full of camping gear down Section III.  There is some serious whitewater on it.  Like solid class III with a couple of class IV rapids.  It demands serious respect.

And then there is Section IV, where a common/simple mistake can quite easily kill you.

I've paddled Section III many times, and Section IV three times, in a whitewater kayak.  Section IV did seriously kick my butt, and many people have died on it.


----------



## supyakga (Oct 23, 2015)

Terrapin Creek in Alabama. Google "Redneck Yacht Club."  Near Rome, GA, great spotted bass fishery.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 31, 2019)

Anybody got anything to add to this conversation  ? There is a section of the Chattooga in the upper section of the river that would fit into what is discussed here. I believe one could launch at overflow creek or hwy 28. Depending on the length of your trip, you could take out at what we call low water bridge camping area, farther down would be Earl's Ford, farther down would be sandy Ford !! I have never floated any of this for and distance, but it is on my bucket list ! I proably need to do it in sections to begin with, if I can find somebody to do it with me.


----------

